# Front Number Plates - Do we need them?



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Right my FRP looks a lot meaner without the front number plate on and i was wondering what was the law on having to have a front number plate. I've had a look on the internet over the last few days and everything i have seen says you need to display a front and rear number plate at all times.

However while i have been out and about i have seen a few lotus's, a MX-5 and a Ferrari all of which don't show a front number plate.

So i'm pretty confused.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure they did have a front number plate, the alfas don't have the plates in the usual centre location,


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think its more these people choose to take the risk by not having a plate, I dont think it involves points on your licence but will impose a fine.....so if it looks better without and your quite rich then go for it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to have both front and rear plates in the UK...

It forms part of the MOT as well, so you would not pass without one on the front.

I used to run without one with my old datsun, it looked much better without one....I never got stopped or pulled over - maybe 'cause the policy officers in Glasgow have more to worry about than licence plates! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I'm sure they did have a front number plate, the alfas don't have the plates in the usual centre location,


The two lotus's definitely didn't have any place to put them.



Prism Detailing said:


> I think its more these people choose to take the risk by not having a plate, I dont think it involves points on your licence but will impose a fine.....so if it looks better without and your quite rich then go for it


It's looks better bit i'm by no way rich .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You have to have a front plate.
Lots will stick one in the window which you can be pulled for dependent on officer as could class as obscured as the glass can distort it especially in the sun, as for the mx5 and other low swooping bonnets they may just have a sticker plate on the bonnet.

The ability for a numberplate to be read is covered by Statutory. Instrument 1971 No 450 - The Road Vehicles (Registration & Licensing) Regulations 1971. Part Ill - Exhibition of Licences and Registration Marks states the following:

( 1 ) The provisions of this regulation shall apply to vehicles, other than works trucks and agricultural machines, first registered on or after 1 October 1938.

( 2 ) The registration mark of the vehicle shall be fixed and displayed on both the front and the back of the vehicle, so that in normal daylight the letters and figures are easily legible from every part of the 'relevant area', the diagonal of the square governing the 'relevant area' being 75 feet.

( 3 ) For the purposes of this regulation, the expression 'relevant area' in relation to a registration mark on a vehicle means the area contained in a square described on the ground, either in front of or behind the vehicle, where one corner of the square is below the middle of the registration mark and the diagonal of the square from that corner is parallel to the longitudinal axis of the vehicle, but excluding any part of the square within 10 feet of the vehicle.

It is an offence to allow the numberplate to be obscured. This is now a fixed penalty offence, and therefore more likely to be policed. Obviously, this is of some concern to towbar fitters and to drivers of vehicles with towbar attachments


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> You need to have both front and rear plates in the UK...
> 
> It forms part of the MOT as well, so you would not pass without one on the front.
> 
> ...


Not sure it's worth the risk , thanks for your help. I live on the same road as the Police Intercepters in Essex so i traffic office goes past our house every other minute.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bentleya said:


> The two lotus's definitely didn't have any place to put them.
> 
> It's looks better bit i'm by no way rich .


are you sure they were not displayed on the dash board? a few cars have thrown me like that in the past, if you are not rich then better to avoid being more poor by not displaying the required plate. iirc only HRH car is legal on the road without a reg plate.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I ran my T5 with no front number plate for just under 3 years.

I never got stopped once and quite often went past the main traffic police station, even let them out on a couple of occasions!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Did your T5 have bad teeth and you had to fit braces Wookey? 

:lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

How about this:

Ta da


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just come back form USA lots of states you don't need front number plates but when you park you have to park in with your front end in to parking bays so police can cheack your number plate has it's tax code on it


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the Replies, I think it's in my best interest to suck up the fact it looks better without the numberplate and to comply with the law.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Bentleya said:


> Thanks for all the Replies, I think it's in my best interest to suck up the fact it looks better without the numberplate and to comply with the law.




Only problem I've seen with it is buying fuel, some refuse to sell you it without seeing your front plate first


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

james_death said:


> Obviously, this is of some concern to towbar fitters and to drivers of vehicles with towbar attachments


A few years ago the EEC type approval set a min height for the rear numberplate to combat this problem


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

My front number plate was pinched whilst at college off my Mk2 Golf, think cos it had the resemblance of a name... J4N JM, i went to the dealer, got a new one and was on my way home when a panda car drove past the other way, i then hit a Nation Speed limit road in which i accelerated to the limit and at the end of the road i saw blue lights behind me, stopped, pulled over and asked where my plate was, happily i pulled it off the back seat and showed them, think they were needing there last few points of the day n thought i was an easy target as an 18yr old driving a kitted out clean Mk2 Golf GTi 16v 

Also yes i assist my mate when he's doin a few MOT's and if there is no plate instant fail, characters moved about, fail, and even if the plate is showing age and cant read it correctly....fail!

Run the gauntlet at your own risk, but put it back on for MOT time haha


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

james_death said:


> You have to have a front plate.
> Lots will stick one in the window which you can be pulled for dependent on officer as could class as obscured as the glass can distort it especially in the sun, as for the mx5 and other low swooping bonnets they may just have a sticker plate on the bonnet.
> 
> The ability for a numberplate to be read is covered by Statutory. Instrument 1971 No 450 - The Road Vehicles (Registration & Licensing) Regulations 1971. Part Ill - Exhibition of Licences and Registration Marks states the following:
> ...


Yep.

If the plate is obscured then it is enforced by a ticket and the reason on the ticket would be not displaying.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

If you are determined to get it off the bumper put it on the outside of the windscreen on the passenger side (sticker sun strip type idea) that is legal and will keep the plod away from you as long as it's the correct font, size and very clear (it would be clearer on the windscreen than on the bumper to be honest)

Barry.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

ANPR doesnt work if there's no number plate to see...


Guess cops will actually have to use their eyes rather than technology. Rarity in traffic. All I ever see in 2 man traffic units is one driving, one looking at the ANPR screen :S


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Edstrung said:


> ANPR doesnt work if there's no number plate to see...
> 
> Guess cops will actually have to use their eyes rather than technology. Rarity in traffic. All I ever see in 2 man traffic units is one driving, one looking at the ANPR screen :S


you always need "instinct" but the ANPR increased my no insurance removals by 500%.

Used to love seizing cars for no insurance.

5 per day was my aim :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

You don't get points but you get a fine and after 3 catches they can take your private plate off you


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Skool said:


> you always need "instinct" but the ANPR increased my no insurance removals by 500%.
> 
> Used to love seizing cars for no insurance.
> 
> 5 per day was my aim :thumb:


Nice to see a traffic officer doing a good job.

Couple I've ran into weren't as professional, I got stopped for having a rear light out I said oh okay and went to the glove box he went mental and dragged me out of the car and slammed into the ground... I was reaching for a bulb he said he felt threatened by my behaviour and thought I was going for a gun.

As you can guess my opinion of the police was somewhat damaged after that, shame really because most are probably alright but when you have that uniform on you represent the whole thing not just one man.

Barry.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

What a wierd thread! Let's all chuck away our front number plates LOL!

Having said that, on the M56 the other night, I saw a big puegeot and the driver had taped over the last 3 characters on his front and read number plates like when you see scrappers on the back of a wagon!

I hope he got pulled by the bizzies as the tape was clearly no accident.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Again, thanks for everyones input. number plate is staying on, as its not worth the risk.


----------

